

AboutUs is Hiring for Multiple Positions - qhoxie

AboutUs (aboutus.org) is hiring for a few positions right now.<p>* Systems Administrator<p>* User Interface Designer<p>* User Experience Designer<p>For what it is worth, I found my job at AboutUs via the great "Who's Hiring?" thread here on HN.  It is a wonderful place to work.  We are a venture funded startup backed by rails, jquery, rspec, tokyo tyrant - the works.  We do about 2000 requests per minute and rank in the top 1000 websites if you ask Alexa, so your work will get plenty of attention.<p>See: http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs<p>Contact: jobs@aboutus.org<p>Feel free to contact me as well.
======
qhoxie
Clickable: <http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs>

